
Ask HN: Are there any good, lag-free remote desktop solutions for companies? - system2
Hello HN,<p>I am in the IT sector (among other software related things) and deal with SMB network systems. Our company provides networking infrastructure, end-user support and solve critical business problems for niche industries.<p>Up until now, we didn&#x27;t have an issue supporting remotely with TeamViewer and providing some employees with Google Remote Desktop access through firewalls for their own computer accounts.<p>With the coronavirus fear, my clients started to ask me regarding their employees remotely working. They want them to work inside the network, not only via email. There is employee monitoring systems that only work with their internal network. The problem is with slow internet connections for remote users. They experience a delay, lags, etc. Almost like playing online games with terrible internet.<p>What are your thoughts? I believe this will be something we as a community to get ready because so many company owners are in fear and sharing their concerns with us.<p>-<p>For many reasons, personally I do not like RDP. And even if we use RDP, it is slow too. We need to provide at least 2 clients with lag-free, high-resolution remote sessions.<p>Thank you for reading.
======
Kaze404
I'll be surprised if you can get lag free + high resolution for connections
bad enough that it's an issue on TeamViewer. However you could try Parsec.
It's a cloud gaming solution first and foremost, but maybe that might help
you.

~~~
verdverm
Agree, if there are already issues, you arent going to get lag free or high
resolution. These clients would likely have to modify their employee tracking
so that whatever their employees run can be run locally.

Be real with them about the reality of the situation.

------
matt_the_bass
I’d also take this opportunity to ask them what they really wish to achieve
with their tracking tools. Maybe they can reduce that overhead with a more
minimal solution?

